# Road Map Europe West & East NEXT 2022-1 (torrent)



## ultrasabg (Nov 8, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> Road Map Europe West & East NEXT 2022-1
> 
> Maps for NBT
> 
> ...


 Is it for professional navigation


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ultrasabg said:


> Is it for professional navigation


"Professional Navigation" can be many different maps (e.g. PREMIUM, NEXT, EVO, LIVE, etc,) NEXT map is for Professional Navigation with NBT Head Unit.


----------



## ultrasabg (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## dejvo95 (Nov 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> "Professional Navigation" can be many different maps (e.g. PREMIUM, NEXT, EVO, LIVE, etc,) NEXT map is for Professional Navigation with NBT Head Unit.



Hellou @shawnsheridan
could you provide me with lifetime FSC code or sent me PM i am not able to sent you PM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dejvo95 said:


> Hellou @shawnsheridan
> could you provide me with lifetime FSC code or sent me PM i am not able to sent you PM?


PM sent.


----------



## wlodarczyk.radek (Oct 18, 2021)

Witaj @@shawnsheridan,

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem F31. Czy możesz śmiało powiedzieć kod FSC. 
Aktualnie posiadam: Mapa Drogowa EUROPA Trasa 2015-2A 
RL_EntryNav_Nav_I16293A

Chcę zainstalować:
Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021
NBT_ECE_401201.3.111
Numer VIN: WBA8H71010K658446

Proszę pomóż.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wlodarczyk.radek said:


> Witaj @@shawnsheridan,
> 
> Jestem nowym użytkownikiem F31. Czy możesz śmiało powiedzieć kod FSC.
> Aktualnie posiadam: Mapa Drogowa EUROPA Trasa 2015-2A
> ...


Map Types are not interchangeable. NEXT Map is for NBT Head Unit. You have ENTRYNAV Head Unit, and must run ROUTE Map. PM sent.


----------



## aleks.alexandrov (Nov 14, 2021)

hello @shawnsheridan
could you provide me with lifetime FSC code or sent me PM
my car vin: WBA4C31060G038281
NBT_I14472A
old: Road Map Europe Next 2015-2
new: Road Map Europe East Next 2022-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aleks.alexandrov said:


> hello @shawnsheridan
> could you provide me with lifetime FSC code or sent me PM
> my car vin: WBA4C31060G038281
> NBT_I14472A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## iAmFoz (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan I'd very much like to get a lifetime FSC code for my car, VIN: WBAYG42000DW89871, please could you assist me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iAmFoz said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan I'd very much like to get a lifetime FSC code for my car, VIN: WBAYG42000DW89871, please could you assist me?


PM sent.


----------



## wasman (Oct 13, 2011)

@shawnsheridan Could you please help me with a lifetime FSC code for my car too.

Vin number is: WBS3R92030K341118
Current Map is Road Map Europe Next 2014-2
New Map Road Map Europe West Next 2022-1
NBT_H14174A

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wasman said:


> @shawnsheridan Could you please help me with a lifetime FSC code for my car too.
> 
> Vin number is: WBS3R92030K341118
> Current Map is Road Map Europe Next 2014-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rudag (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello everyone! Any idea where can I download south america 2022 next?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rudag said:


> Hello everyone! Any idea where can I download south america 2022 next?


PM sent.


----------



## peter.urban.72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

any chance to help with FSC code?
I have downloaded Europe East NEXT 2022-1.
My VIN: WBA3Z71090GD60272

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peter.urban.72 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> any chance to help with FSC code?
> I have downloaded Europe East NEXT 2022-1.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Bigpaul6 (Nov 26, 2021)

@shawnsheridan anything you can do for this one? Roadmap premium Europe 2010 101092.0.12. In a bmw 730d f01 Just bought the car and would love to update the Nav.


----------



## Bigpaul6 (Nov 26, 2021)

Bigpaul6 said:


> @shawnsheridan anything you can do for this one? Roadmap premium Europe 2010 101092.0.12. In a bmw 730d f01 Just bought the car and would love to update the Nav.


@shawnsheridan my VIN is WBAKM22050CY75835


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bigpaul6 said:


> @shawnsheridan anything you can do for this one? Roadmap premium Europe 2010 101092.0.12. In a bmw 730d f01 Just bought the car and would love to update the Nav.





Bigpaul6 said:


> @shawnsheridan my VIN is WBAKM22050CY75835


PM sent.


----------



## alexren (Dec 18, 2021)

could you kindly help to provider a fsc code?
VIN:WBAKS410100C35306
Map: europe west next 2022-1

many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexren said:


> could you kindly help to provider a fsc code?
> VIN:WBAKS410100C35306
> Map: europe west next 2022-1
> 
> many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rabram (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi there, i just downloaded the latest Navi version.

Old map is: Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-2, NBT_I14472A
New map is: Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2022-1

VIN number: WBA 3K5 107 0K5 386 35

I'd be very grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please.
Thanks very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rabram said:


> Hi there, i just downloaded the latest Navi version.
> 
> Old map is: Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-2, NBT_I14472A
> New map is: Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JOrge caeiro (Dec 9, 2021)

Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2022-1 
VIN E957268 can provide me with FSC code please. 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JOrge caeiro said:


> Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2022-1
> VIN E957268 can provide me with FSC code please.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## adriano14 (Dec 19, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I'd be grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. Thanks


----------



## Mikeobz (Dec 18, 2021)

vin:WBAKS410000H59305
Lifetime Road Map Europe East FSC will be good .
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adriano14 said:


> I'd be grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. Thanks





Mikeobz said:


> vin:WBAKS410000H59305
> Lifetime Road Map Europe East FSC will be good .
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Kingkong123 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi new here could some please help with fsc code please here is my vin

WBAKS820X00G67415

Want to update to 

Next 2022-1 maps will download from this chat link 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kingkong123 said:


> Hi new here could some please help with fsc code please here is my vin
> 
> WBAKS820X00G67415
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Kingkong123 (Dec 19, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the advice ☺


----------



## reloader (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan
Can you help me out with lifetime FSC:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

reloader said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> Can you help me out with lifetime FSC:
> D326725
> Old map: Road Map EUROPE Next 2013-2
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gportaro (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi I need to install the new map in my car:

Old map is: Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-2, NBT_I14472A
New map is: Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2022-1

VIN number: WBA 4D52080D813771

Could you please provide me with a lifetime FSC code please.
Thanks very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gportaro said:


> Hi I need to install the new map in my car:
> 
> Old map is: Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-2, NBT_I14472A
> New map is: Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## scar.airsoftro (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi ,i need to install this on my BMW F10 2014 ,

Old map version is : 101153.3.111 RoadMap Europe next 2016-2 NBT_O16255A
New version : Road Map EUROPE East Next 2022-1

Vin nr is : WBA5B91030D030246
Could you please provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. All sow if possible , can you please verify that it is compatible and ok ? I don't want to mess it up 

Thank you ,
and happy holidays


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scar.airsoftro said:


> Hi ,i need to install this on my BMW F10 2014 ,
> 
> Old map version is : 101153.3.111 RoadMap Europe next 2016-2 NBT_O16255A
> New version : Road Map EUROPE East Next 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## strikeitupagain (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me a FSC code to update my Navigation Maps to Road Map Europe PREMIUM West 2022-1 ?

my old map is: 101094.0.19 Road map europe PREMIUM 2011

VIN nr is: WBSWL91000PG81221 

BMW e93 M3 (2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

strikeitupagain said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me a FSC code to update my Navigation Maps to Road Map Europe PREMIUM West 2022-1 ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## LedionSalihu (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me a FSC code to update my Navigation Maps to Road Map Europe EVO


----------



## LedionSalihu (Dec 22, 2021)

LedionSalihu said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me a FSC code to update my Navigation Maps to Road Map Europe EVO
> View attachment 1048183


VIN Number 0R91397


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LedionSalihu said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me a FSC code to update my Navigation Maps to Road Map Europe EVO





LedionSalihu said:


> VIN Number 0R91397


PM sent.


----------



## Endru (Dec 22, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. I am in the U.S.


@shawnsheridan I just downloaded the west europe version:

Old map is: road map EUROPE EAST 2021-1
New map is: road map Europe EAST NEXT 2022-1
NBT_O16293A

VIN number: V940132

I'd be grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. Thanks


----------



## Endru (Dec 22, 2021)

Endru said:


> nyugat
> [/IDÉZET]


*)*


Endru said:


> nyugat
> [/IDÉZET]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Endru said:


> @shawnsheridan I just downloaded the west europe version:
> 
> Old map is: road map EUROPE EAST 2021-1
> New map is: road map Europe EAST NEXT 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Endru (Dec 22, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thx


----------



## tata_ewy (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan 

May I ask you to generate my fsc code?
VIN: NP29885
NBT_B13322A
Old map: North America Next 2014-2
New map: Europe West Next 2022-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tata_ewy said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> May I ask you to generate my fsc code?
> VIN: NP29885
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Hruhoriy (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan I'd very much like to get a lifetime FSC code for my car, VIN: 123, please could you assist me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hruhoriy said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan I'd very much like to get a lifetime FSC code for my car...?


PM sent.


----------



## Patrickors (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi @shawnsheridan
Could you please assist with an fsc code?
VIN: M50236


----------



## lita.zole (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan,

Could you please send me a FSC code (possibly lifetime) to update my Navigation Maps to Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2.
VIN: V574947
Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Patrickors said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> Could you please assist with an fsc code?
> VIN: WBAKS810100M50236





lita.zole said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you please send me a FSC code (possibly lifetime) to update my Navigation Maps to Road Map Europe EVO 2021-2.
> VIN: V574947
> Thank you very much


PM's sent.


----------



## Naskito (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for the map!!
I wait for the fsc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Naskito said:


> Thanks for the map!!
> I wait for the fsc


PM sent.


----------



## Incrig (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello everyone, 
going to update maps for East region, as i understood @shawnsheridan can help with FSC code? 
If so, can you pleaseprivde me one for G078009? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Incrig said:


> Hello everyone,
> going to update maps for East region, as i understood @shawnsheridan can help with FSC code?
> If so, can you pleaseprivde me one for G078009?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## SirInculator (Dec 31, 2021)

Psevdo said:


> Road Map Europe West & East NEXT 2022-1
> 
> Maps for NBT
> 
> ...


Could you give me a lifetime FSC code please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SirInculator said:


> Could you give me a lifetime FSC code please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Rucka (Jan 1, 2022)

Good group. I have a BMW X4 F26 (2017) with NBT I can update maps with the file that's download zip. My version I think is professional. Is there a difference if there's a download for that and where? is it necessary to pass or key? My VIN: WBAXX110800W13060. Thank you for everything, I have only now discovered this community…ehehh


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rucka said:


> Good group. I have a BMW X4 F26 (2017) with NBT I can update maps with the file that's download zip. My version I think is professional. Is there a difference if there's a download for that and where? is it necessary to pass or key? My VIN: WBAXX110800W13060. Thank you for everything, I have only now discovered this community…ehehh


Car has Navigation system Business, not Professional, and runs ROUTE Map, not NEXT Map. PM sent.


----------



## Gomilk (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi, I would like to update my BMW 530 xd with nav next NBT. I downloaded the file, and I kindly ask you if it is possible to have a long life FSC. 
VIN- WBA5K31040G274337
Grazie infinite per il tuo contributo.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gomilk said:


> Hi, I would like to update my BMW 530 xd with nav next NBT. I downloaded the file, and I kindly ask you if it is possible to have a long life FSC.
> VIN- WBA5K31040G274337
> Grazie infinite per il tuo contributo.


PM sent.


----------



## jridovic (Jan 2, 2022)

@shawnsheridan Je viens de télécharger la version pour l'Europe de l'Ouest :

L'ancienne carte est : la feuille de route EUROPE Next 2013
La nouvelle carte est : la carte routière Europe West NEXT 2022-1
NBT_O16255A



Je vous serais reconnaissant si vous pouviez me fournir un code FSC à vie s'il vous plaît. Merci


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jridovic said:


> @shawnsheridan Je viens de télécharger la version pour l'Europe de l'Ouest :
> 
> L'ancienne carte est : la feuille de route EUROPE Next 2013
> La nouvelle carte est : la carte routière Europe West NEXT 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Axe_Grinder (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi @shawnsheridan

Could you please generate a lifetime FSC code based on the below?

vin: WBAWZ510200M02580
NBT_H14202A 14472A
old: Road Map Europe Next 2014-2
new: Road Map Europe West Next 2022-1

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Axe_Grinder said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> Could you please generate a lifetime FSC code based on the below?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Axe_Grinder said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> Could you please generate a lifetime FSC code based on the below?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## FrankdeTank (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi @shawnsheridan

I am also looking for a lifetime FSC code.

PM received, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FrankdeTank said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> I am also looking for a lifetime FSC code.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mikaslot2005 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello @shawnsheridan i am looking for a lifetime FSC code. 
My VIN: WBA3L11040K257527
NBT_I14275A

Greetings from Holland
Groeten uit Holland!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikaslot2005 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan i am looking for a lifetime FSC code.
> My VIN: WBA3L11040K257527
> NBT_I14275A
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## one-niner (Jan 12, 2022)

Just got my new-to-me F11 535d xDrive today and need to update the map - it's the original from 2015. I'm grabbing the Europe West and would politely ask for an FSC code.

VIN WBA5K71060xxxxxxx
NBT_O16255A

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

one-niner said:


> Just got my new-to-me F11 535d xDrive today and need to update the map - it's the original from 2015. I'm grabbing the Europe West and would politely ask for an FSC code.
> 
> VIN WBA5K71060D802663
> NBT_O16255A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Barracudalll (12 mo ago)

Hellou @shawnsheridan
could you provide me with lifetime FSC code?

VIN: 5UXKS4C5XE0J95418
Thank you .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barracudalll said:


> Hellou @shawnsheridan
> could you provide me with lifetime FSC code?
> 
> VIN: 5UXKS4C5XE0J95418
> Thank you .


PM sent.


----------



## reaktiv (12 mo ago)

Hello, I would really appreciate if you could send me the FSC for my bimmer... that would be lovely.
refs are:

BMW Group
101201.3.210
Road Map EUROPE EVO 2020-3
NBTevo_E16382A

VIN: WBA3Z51040GV87287

thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

reaktiv said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate if you could send me the FSC for my bimmer... that would be lovely.
> refs are:
> 
> BMW Group
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Donilo (12 mo ago)

I have Europe Next 2019-2 (NBT), and would really like to have the 2022 Europe version also.

Could you send me a Lifetime FSC Code also, my vin part number is: GA38961

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Donilo said:


> I have Europe Next 2019-2 (NBT), and would really like to have the 2022 Europe version also.
> 
> Could you send me a Lifetime FSC Code also, my vin part number is: GA38961
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Storm1995 (12 mo ago)

Hi shawnsheridan,
hope you guys are having nice weather in TX at this time of year. I am completely new to this, apologies if I ask for something silly...I was just looking for the latest map update and came across your posts and this site...and everyone ask you the same...so I would just do the monkey thing (monkey see, monkey doo). If I can just kindly ask for help with:
Current: Europa BMW Group 401201.3.111, Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1
NBT_016255A
VIN:..........DX36572
Thanks a million in advance Shawn!
BR, Storm1995


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Storm1995 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> hope you guys are having nice weather in TX at this time of year. I am completely new to this, apologies if I ask for something silly...I was just looking for the latest map update and came across your posts and this site...and everyone ask you the same...so I would just do the monkey thing (monkey see, monkey doo). If I can just kindly ask for help with:
> Current: Europa BMW Group 401201.3.111, Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1
> NBT_016255A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JasX5-F15 (12 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, 
HELP! I downloaded the MEGA file for NEXT Western Europe 2022-1 but when archive is opened, the folder shown as Next Western Europe 2021-1 ??? Does 2022-1 exist or am doing something wrong? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JasX5-F15 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> HELP! I downloaded the MEGA file for NEXT Western Europe 2022-1 but when archive is opened, the folder shown as Next Western Europe 2021-1 ??? Does 2022-1 exist or am doing something wrong?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Slavoo (12 mo ago)

Hellou @shawnsheridan 
could you please provide me with lifetime FSC code?
Current version of map is: Road map Europe NEXT 2019-1
VIN: WBA5D31030GV84781
Thank you .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Slavoo said:


> Hellou @shawnsheridan
> could you please provide me with lifetime FSC code?
> Current version of map is: Road map Europe NEXT 2019-1
> VIN: WBA5D31030GV84781
> Thank you .


PM sent.


----------



## pnpne1 (12 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan 
Could you please provide me with lifetime FSC code?
Current version of map is: Road map Europe NEXT 2017-1
VIN: WBAMW91020DV12237
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pnpne1 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> Could you please provide me with lifetime FSC code?
> Current version of map is: Road map Europe NEXT 2017-1
> VIN: WBAMW91020DV12237
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Alexander 555 (12 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no Europe EVO 2022-1. Lates2021-2.
> [/QUOTE





shawnsheridan said:


> "Professional Navigation" can be many different maps (e.g. PREMIUM, NEXT, EVO, LIVE, etc,) NEXT map is for Professional Navigation with NBT Head Unit.


Road map north america next 2013 
NBT_C12341I
Vin: WBAXG5C59DD229450
I installing east europe next 

Please let me FSC code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alexander 555 said:


> Road map north america next 2013
> NBT_C12341I
> Vin: WBAXG5C59DD229450
> I installing east europe next
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## RSX6 (12 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, could you please possibly send me the Road Map MIDDLE EAST Next 2022 update. with one time FSC code if applicable. *VIN Number (Last 7 Digit):*0R57588
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RSX6 said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please possibly send me the Road Map MIDDLE EAST Next 2022 update. with one time FSC code if applicable. *VIN Number (Last 7 Digit):*0R57588
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tkristof (12 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan 
Can you send me a lifetime FSC code for East NEXT 2022-1 with
VIN: V896693

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tkristof said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> Can you send me a lifetime FSC code for East NEXT 2022-1 with
> VIN: V896693
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Christoff59 (12 mo ago)

hello, I am looking for an FSC code to be able to upgrade my EntryNav GPS on my 2016 X3 F25.
Map type: Road Map Europe West Route 2022-1
VIN:WBAWZ510300M31991

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Christoff59 said:


> hello, I am looking for an FSC code to be able to upgrade my EntryNav GPS on my 2016 X3 F25.
> Map type: Road Map Europe West Route 2022-1
> VIN:WBAWZ510300M31991
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Kisai91 (12 mo ago)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

I would like to update the maps because since 2016 I have not done any updates. (Road Map Europe Evo 2016-4 / NBT evo) Do you know when version 2022-1 appears?

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kisai91 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I would like to update the maps because since 2016 I have not done any updates. (Road Map Europe Evo 2016-4 / NBT evo) Do you know when version 2022-1 appears?
> 
> Thanks Shawn!


Last version evo for now is 2021-3


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kisai91 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I would like to update the maps because since 2016 I have not done any updates. (Road Map Europe Evo 2016-4 / NBT evo) Do you know when version 2022-1 appears?
> 
> Thanks Shawn!


PM sent.


----------



## roguetrooper117 (12 mo ago)

Good evening shawnsheridan, I have just purchased a 2015 335d GT, what a lovely car, however on my first jaunt across the country my 2017 mapping showed me driving through a field when I was clearly on a motorway ! Having joined this forum and read some posts, it would appear you may able able to offer some assistance. If that is possible, I would be extremely grateful if you would be able to provide me with the latest version of NEXT West Europe map and the required FSC lifetime code (or links to them).
Thank you for your time.
Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roguetrooper117 said:


> Good evening shawnsheridan, I have just purchased a 2015 335d GT, what a lovely car, however on my first jaunt across the country my 2017 mapping showed me driving through a field when I was clearly on a motorway ! Having joined this forum and read some posts, it would appear you may able able to offer some assistance. If that is possible, I would be extremely grateful if you would be able to provide me with the latest version of NEXT West Europe map and the required FSC lifetime code (or links to them).
> Thank you for your time.
> Kind regards


PM sent.


----------



## Swerico (12 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi Shawn,

could i also get help with FSC liftime for Next 2022 map. updating from 2014 on NBT_K.

i would also need E sys and PSDzData for istep F010-15-07-504.

thank you for your kindness.


----------



## bim1168 (12 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan I just downloaded the west europe version:

Old map is: road map EUROPE Next 2015-2
New map is: road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
NBT_M15392A

VIN number: WBAWZ510400M17713

I'd be grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Swerico said:


> hi Shawn,
> 
> could i also get help with FSC liftime for Next 2022 map. updating from 2014 on NBT_K.
> 
> ...





bim1168 said:


> @shawnsheridan I just downloaded the west europe version:
> 
> Old map is: road map EUROPE Next 2015-2
> New map is: road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## pester (12 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan
Old map is: road map EUROPE Next 2016-1
New map is: road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
NBT_O16255A
VIN number: WBA5E51060G204390

I'd be super happy if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code. Thanks in advance, pester


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pester said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Old map is: road map EUROPE Next 2016-1
> New map is: road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
> NBT_O16255A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## uzivkovic97 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I want to update maps on F01 2009
Current version is Europe East PREMIUM USB 2021-1
I have downloaded Europe East PREMIUM USB 2022-1

What info you need to help me generate FSC code?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uzivkovic97 said:


> Hi, I want to update maps on F01 2009
> Current version is Europe East PREMIUM USB 2021-1
> I have downloaded Europe East PREMIUM USB 2022-1
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Richardd9 (11 mo ago)

Ahoj, chcem aktualizovať mapy na BMW F31 2013
Aktuálna verzia máp: Road Map EUROPE Next 2013-2
NBT_I14275A
VIN: WBA3K51000K171061 

Ak je to možné, bol by som vám nesmierne vďačný, keby ste mi mohli poskytnúť najnovšiu verziu mapy západnej Európy NEXT a požadovaný kód životnosti FSC (alebo odkazy na ne). 

Ďakujem


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Richardd9 said:


> Ahoj, chcem aktualizovať mapy na BMW F31 2013
> Aktuálna verzia máp: Road Map EUROPE Next 2013-2
> NBT_I14275A
> VIN: WBA3K51000K171061
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jimarasx3 (11 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan,

Old map is: road map EUROPE Next 2015-1
NBT_I14375A
VIN number: 0L13031

I'd be super happy if you can provide me with a download link for road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1 and with a lifetime FSC code. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimarasx3 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Old map is: road map EUROPE Next 2015-1
> NBT_I14375A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Ivan Boras (11 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan
First time owner of Bmw here.Figured map wasn't updated so if you could send me a link for
Europe East NEXT 2022-1 and a lifetime fsc code.
Much appreciated.
Old map Europe Next 2015-2
NBT_016255A
VIN WBA5E510X0G069852.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ivan Boras said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> First time owner of Bmw here.Figured map wasn't updated so if you could send me a link for
> Europe East NEXT 2022-1 and a lifetime fsc code.
> Much appreciated.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## m1710 (11 mo ago)

Europe East NEXT 2022-1 any have fsc generator? V 1.91 only west 2022-1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m1710 said:


> Europe East NEXT 2022-1 any have fsc generator? V 1.91 only west 2022-1


East and West is same FSC Code.


----------



## onuryildiz (11 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan 

Kindly ask for the FSC Code for *Europe East NEXT 2022-1*
NBT_G14024l
VIN:* WBA3V510XEPP89697*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onuryildiz said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> Kindly ask for the FSC Code for *Europe East NEXT 2022-1*
> NBT_G14024l
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xeasi (11 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan

If it isn't too much trouble for you, I'd kindly ask for the FSC code too for *Europe East NEXT 2022-1*
My NBT is NBT_O16255A

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xeasi said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan
> 
> If it isn't too much trouble for you, I'd kindly ask for the FSC code too for *Europe East NEXT 2022-1*
> My NBT is NBT_O16255A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## harbmw (11 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan ,

if it isn't a problem for you to send FSC code once more 
Europe *WEST *NEXT 2022-1
VIN: 5UXWY3C57G0N88452

What else do you need?

Edit: WEST, not EAST.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

harbmw said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> if it isn't a problem for you to send FSC code once more
> Europe *WEST *NEXT 2022-1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## LukaT99 (11 mo ago)

Hello man @shawnsheridan
could you provide me with lifetime FSC code or sent me PM i am not able to sent you PM? 
To discuss about EUROPE WEST NEXT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LukaT99 said:


> Hello man @shawnsheridan
> could you provide me with lifetime FSC code or sent me PM i am not able to sent you PM?
> To discuss about EUROPE WEST NEXT


PM sent.


----------



## agava13 (11 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan 

I have BMW 120d with f20 engine and the current version of maps is 
(ECE BMW GROUP 101094.0.19 Roand map europe premium 2011).
Can I install these packages from your links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

agava13 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> I have BMW 120d with f20 engine and the current version of maps is
> (ECE BMW GROUP 101094.0.19 Roand map europe premium 2011).
> Can I install these packages from your links?


PM sent.


----------



## Marinov.n (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey, Can i get FCS Code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marinov.n said:


> Hey, Can i get FCS Code?


PM sent.


----------



## Miggs (11 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan
Would you be kind enough to send me a FSC code to update to Europe *WEST *NEXT 2022-1 please?
Current version is Europe Next 2019-1 NBT_016255A
Vin WBA5L320X0D789159

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Miggs said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> Would you be kind enough to send me a FSC code to update to Europe *WEST *NEXT 2022-1 please?
> Current version is Europe Next 2019-1 NBT_016255A
> Vin WBA5L320X0D789159
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dibranxhymshiti (11 mo ago)

Psevdo said:


> Road Map Europe West & East NEXT 2022-1
> 
> Maps for NBT
> 
> ...


Hi @shawnsheridan
I am completely new to BMW, just got a 420D grand coupe 2 weeks ago (my first car).
I check the map version and it is:
Road Map EUROPE EVO 2017-2
NBTevo _18184I
VIN: WBA4K31020BG84680

Can I install the Europe East next 2022?
If not what can I do to update it since it looks old 2017.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dibranxhymshiti said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> I am completely new to BMW, just got a 420D grand coupe 2 weeks ago (my first car).
> I check the map version and it is:
> Road Map EUROPE EVO 2017-2
> ...


You cannot install NEXT Map. Maps are not interchangeable. You must install EVO Map. PM sent.


----------



## bmwerik (11 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan 

My F11 530D (2012) has the original map "ECE BMW Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2012 101104.17" and I'd really love to have that updated.
If I understand correctly the map has been divided into west/east and if that's the case I'd like a recent version of the west map (and a FSC code?).

VIN: WBAXB51090DX76041

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bmwerik said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> My F11 530D (2012) has the original map "ECE BMW Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2012 101104.17" and I'd really love to have that updated.
> If I understand correctly the map has been divided into west/east and if that's the case I'd like a recent version of the west map (and a FSC code?).
> ...


PM sent link to maps premium 2022


----------



## bmwerik (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent link to maps premium 2022


Big thanks! I managed to creata a FSC by my self (using tips and tools found on the interwebs) so hopefully that will work out.


----------



## Markobimmer (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,could you provide me with a lifetime FSC as well?
VIN :
WBA5c71030D821068
Old map is: road map EUROPE EAST Next 2015-1
New map is: road map Europe EAST NEXT 2022-1


----------



## Markobimmer (11 mo ago)

Guys, could you provide me with a lifetime FSC code?
current map: Road Map EUROPE NEXT 2015-1
NBT_I14375A
VIN: WBA5c71030D821068


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Markobimmer said:


> Guys, could you provide me with a lifetime FSC code?
> current map: Road Map EUROPE NEXT 2015-1
> NBT_I14375A
> VIN: WBA5c71030D821068


Pm sent


----------



## Markobimmer (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adam.w said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, could you provide me with lifetime FSC?
> 
> NBTevo_Y21432J
> VIN: WBAJC310X0WA76091
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Skippy123 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan

New map is: road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
NBT_L15184A

VIN number: WBA3D32000J389973

I'd be grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Skippy123 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> New map is: road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
> NBT_L15184A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ramoba (8 mo ago)

Hola @shawnsheridan El

Le agradecería que me proporcionara un código FSC de por vida, por favor. muchas gracias
Mi mapa actual es Road MAP Europe Route 2016_1
RL_Entrada Na_Nav_I16293A
VIN:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ramoba said:


> Hola @shawnsheridan El
> 
> Le agradecería que me proporcionara un código FSC de por vida, por favor. muchas gracias
> Mi mapa actual es Road MAP Europe Route 2016_1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## barisnet (8 mo ago)

Hi,
Can you send me Road Map Turkey Next 2022 or 21 download link?


----------



## barisnet (8 mo ago)

kahbaran said:


> hello @shawnsheridan
> Can you send me Road Map Turkey Next 2022 or 21 and FSC code please thank youu
> My VIN:WBA3J9108FP984637


Did you have road map turkey next download link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barisnet said:


> Hi,
> Can you send me Road Map Turkey Next 2022 or 21 download link?





barisnet said:


> Did you have road map turkey next download link?


PM sent.


----------



## Arno12 (8 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan
I want to install a new map: Road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
current version: Road map europe next 2014-1 NBT_L15184A
Can you help me with a download link for the map please?
Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arno12 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> I want to install a new map: Road map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
> current version: Road map europe next 2014-1 NBT_L15184A
> Can you help me with a download link for the map please?
> Thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## libiuss (8 mo ago)

Hi,

I'm doing the download of the Europe West maps now.

Can I bother you for a FSC code?
My VIN is WBA5D31070GV84282

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

libiuss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm doing the download of the Europe West maps now.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Lucianm79 (11 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan
I want to install a new map: Road map Europe East NEXT 2022-1
current version: Road map europe next 2013-2 
NBT_O16255A
VIN: WBA5N01040D087137
Can you please send me the FSC code
Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucianm79 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> I want to install a new map: Road map Europe East NEXT 2022-1
> current version: Road map europe next 2013-2
> NBT_O16255A
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## lunicmihai (8 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan 
Can you help me with a lifetime fsc code
VIN : WBAXC62090DW87667
My unit is NBT_D12505I
Current version of map is: Road Map Europe NEXT 2013
I want to install : Road Map Europe West NEXT 2022-2
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lunicmihai said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> Can you help me with a lifetime fsc code
> VIN : WBAXC62090DW87667
> My unit is NBT_D12505I
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## GaryTheGolfer (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, Would it be possible to have a download link for BMW Road Map Europe West NEXT 2022-2? I already have a lifetime code but haven't updated for a couple of years now.
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GaryTheGolfer said:


> Hi, Would it be possible to have a download link for BMW Road Map Europe West NEXT 2022-2? I already have a lifetime code but haven't updated for a couple of years now.
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Psevdo (May 13, 2021)

GaryTheGolfer said:


> Hi, Would it be possible to have a download link for BMW Road Map Europe West NEXT 2022-2? I already have a lifetime code but haven't updated for a couple of years now.
> Thank you in advance


here


----------



## Zodiak1993 (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please help me out with a lifetime FSC for my BMW F33 2015?

*Lifetime:*

NEW MAP : Road Map EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2
VIN : 3U51080

Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zodiak1993 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please help me out with a lifetime FSC for my BMW F33 2015?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Za1nth3pa1n (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,
please can you gelp me get BMW NBT EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2 and a torrent link with an FSC. For lifetime please . Really appreciate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Za1nth3pa1n said:


> Hi Shaun,please can you gelp me get BMW NBT EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2 and a torrent link with an FSC.


PM sent.


----------



## Za1nth3pa1n (8 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan ,
Please can you provide me with a lifetime FSC and a torrent link for the
bmw map version:BMW NBT EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2 
VIN:WBA5E52080G216653
Email: [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Za1nth3pa1n said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ,
> Please can you provide me with a lifetime FSC and a torrent link for the
> bmw map version:BMW NBT EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2
> VIN:WBA5E52080G216653
> Email: [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## slmokr (7 mo ago)

hello @shawnsheridan,

Can you send me a torrent link for BMW NBT ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2?
If all goes well, I'll already have a lifetime FSC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slmokr said:


> hello @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you send me a torrent link for BMW NBT ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2?
> If all goes well, I'll already have a lifetime FSC.


PM sent.


----------



## Ciludner (7 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan , I downloaded both Europe east and west maps (NEXT 2022-2). Can I please get a lifetime FSC code for one or for both of them?
Current version: Road Map EUROPE Next 2017-2
NBT_L15184A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ciludner said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan , I downloaded both Europe east and west maps (NEXT 2022-2). Can I please get a lifetime FSC code for one or for both of them?
> Current version: Road Map EUROPE Next 2017-2
> NBT_L15184A


PM sent.


----------



## vishous (May 26, 2016)

Hello, can you send me a torrent link for BMW NBT ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2? THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vishous said:


> Hello, can you send me a torrent link for BMW NBT ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2? THX


PM sent.


----------



## xxrenicxx (7 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan ,
Please can you provide me with a lifetime FSC and a torrent link for the
bmw map version live time :BMW NBT EUROPE East 2022-2
VIN:WBS3R91010K454213

my car nbtevo_E16382A
road map europa evo 2015-3+
De 2018-4)

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xxrenicxx said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ,
> Please can you provide me with a lifetime FSC and a torrent link for the
> bmw map version live time :BMW NBT EUROPE East 2022-2
> VIN:WBS3R91010K454213
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ErwinF10 (7 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan ,
Can you provide me the link to download the last BMW Next Europe West 2022-2? I already have FSC Lifetime. Thankyou so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ErwinF10 said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan ,
> Can you provide me the link to download the last BMW Next Europe West 2022-2? I already have FSC Lifetime. Thankyou so much!


PM sent.


----------



## JohnyBMW (7 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan,

Can you provide me the FSC lifetime ? thank you so much!
VIN: J505526
NBT NEXT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JohnyBMW said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you provide me the FSC lifetime ? thank you so much!
> VIN: J505526
> NBT NEXT


PM sent.


----------



## hasmetli4v (7 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan
hello shawn. i bought a f10. my navigation version is road map turkey next - 2018.
do you have new version ? can u help me ? bmw f10 2015 nbt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hasmetli4v said:


> @shawnsheridan
> hello shawn. i bought a f10. my navigation version is road map turkey next - 2018.
> do you have new version ? can u help me ? bmw f10 2015 nbt


PM sent.


----------



## tomas9tk (7 mo ago)

Hello
@shawnsheridan 
Please provide me the FSC lifetime 
VIN: G293891
NBT NEXT 2016-1
my email [email protected]
Thank you very much


----------



## Doc640d (6 mo ago)

Can you please provide me with a lifetime FSC for my BMWs 

1.New map; Europe Next West & East 2022-1
VIN: D599478
NBT_016255A

2.New map; Europe Next West & East 2022-1
VIN: P721407
NBT_L15184A

thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Doc640d said:


> Can you please provide me with a lifetime FSC for my BMWs
> 
> 1.New map; Europe Next West & East 2022-1
> VIN: D599478
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## m508 (8 mo ago)

Hi 
New BMW owner here so trying to learn as much as possible, would those map work for 2017 F36 by any chance, would I need a that FSC code to install ? Apologies if those are stupid questions. My car has 
version 101164.3.211
Road Map Europe EVO 2017-2
NBTevo_x20511I
Automatic map update:
GB,IE 2020-2
is this mean that base version is 2017-2 later updated with 2020-2 

Many thanks for advice


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

m508 said:


> Hi
> New BMW owner here so trying to learn as much as possible, would those map work for 2017 F36 by any chance, would I need a that FSC code to install ? Apologies if those are stupid questions. My car has
> version 101164.3.211
> Road Map Europe EVO 2017-2
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m508 said:


> Hi
> New BMW owner here so trying to learn as much as possible, would those map work for 2017 F36 by any chance, would I need a that FSC code to install ? Apologies if those are stupid questions. My car has
> version 101164.3.211
> Road Map Europe EVO 2017-2
> ...


Means Base Full Map is 2017 with a Regional Patch Update to 2020-2. PM sent.


----------



## snicolae625 (7 mo ago)

Salitare am si eu un e 91 din 2009 luna 11 am hartile din fabrica si as vrea sa fac si eu un upgrede am descarcat hartile de pe site mai exact road map europe premium 2020-2 am generat cod fsc dar nu merge daca se poate sa ma ajuti cu o harta si cu codul fsc mai noua .Mentionez ca am versiunea ECE BMW 1.5.20 Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2009-2.MULTUMESC ANTICIPAT!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snicolae625 said:


> Salitare am si eu un e 91 din 2009 luna 11 am hartile din fabrica si as vrea sa fac si eu un upgrede am descarcat hartile de pe site mai exact road map europe premium 2020-2 am generat cod fsc dar nu merge daca se poate sa ma ajuti cu o harta si cu codul fsc mai noua .Mentionez ca am versiunea ECE BMW 1.5.20 Road Map Europe PREMIUM 2009-2.MULTUMESC ANTICIPAT!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## RufN (6 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan

I just downloaded the west europe version:

Old map is: Road Map EUROPE Next 2015-2
New map is: Road Map Europe West NEXT 2022-1
NBT_O16255A

VIN number: WBA5K31020GN99942

I'd be grateful if you can provide me with a lifetime FSC code please. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RufN said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> I just downloaded the west europe version:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Dale1uk (6 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan 

Is there any change of a lifetime FSC code please?

Current map is Road Map Europe Next 2013
NBT L15184A
New map is Road Map Europe West NEXT 2022-1

Vin is J777094

Many thanks, 
Dale


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dale1uk said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> Is there any change of a lifetime FSC code please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## -cicloOTTO- (6 mo ago)

Hi Shawn.

Could you help me with an FSC for life and a torrent for the 2022-2 maps of Western Europe, I have a BMW F11, with VIN number: DU45726. Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-cicloOTTO- said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Could you help me with an FSC for life and a torrent for the 2022-2 maps of Western Europe, I have a BMW F11, with VIN number: DU45726. Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## Myke83 (6 mo ago)

Hello, can you help me please with a lifetime FSC code and maps for this navigation model NBT_B13185A
I have these maps now ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2013-2
VIN number: D054937
Thank you very much


----------



## Ivorracho (7 mo ago)

Hi! I'm also interested in updating the maps, since mine's are from 2020

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Myke83 said:


> Hello, can you help me please with a lifetime FSC code and maps for this navigation model NBT_B13185A
> I have these maps now ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2013-2
> VIN number: D054937
> Thank you very much





Ivorracho said:


> Hi! I'm also interested in updating the maps, since mine's are from 2020
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## 1cE_ (6 mo ago)

Hello, can you help me please with a lifetime FSC code and maps for this navigation model NBT_I14375A
I have already downloaded Europe East NEXT 2022-1 
At this moment I have Road Map Europe East Next 2020-2
VIN number: WBA5B3C57FD546091
Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1cE_ said:


> Hello, can you help me please with a lifetime FSC code and maps for this navigation model NBT_I14375A
> I have already downloaded Europe East NEXT 2022-1
> At this moment I have Road Map Europe East Next 2020-2
> VIN number: WBA5B3C57FD546091
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## Dakarl (6 mo ago)

Hi, any chance you could help me with a FSC? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dakarl said:


> Hi, any chance you could help me with a FSC? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## iTroubl3 (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, I just buy BMW and now downloading Europe Eeast Next 2022-1, because now is installed Europe West 2021-1. So I do not know what is FSD code, but I think I will need it  Can you help with it?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

iTroubl3 said:


> Hello, I just buy BMW and now downloading Europe Eeast Next 2022-1, because now is installed Europe West 2021-1. So I do not know what is FSD code, but I think I will need it  Can you help with it?


PM sent


----------



## WaqasMK (2 mo ago)

Hello,
VIN: 0J41250

142111.3.110
Road Map Australia / New Zealand Next 2013
NBT_M15392A

Sorry this thread is for Europe West and East but wondering if someone might have a link to Latest Australia / New Zealand map. Would also appreciate if someone could provide lifetime FSC code.

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

WaqasMK said:


> Hello,
> VIN: 0J41250
> 
> 142111.3.110
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## gezim.hakiku (2 mo ago)

Hello i downloaded map europe east can i get a lifetime fsc code thank tou…


----------



## gezim.hakiku (2 mo ago)

Vin: D061114


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gezim.hakiku said:


> Hello i downloaded map europe east can i get a lifetime fsc code thank tou…





gezim.hakiku said:


> Vin: D061114


PM sent.


----------



## Rfelix (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I downloaded EUROPE West NEXT 2022.

Could you send me the fsc code?

*Old map:* Road map EUROPE Next 2013
NBT_L15184A

*VN:*



Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rfelix said:


> Hi,
> I downloaded EUROPE West NEXT 2022.
> 
> Could you send me the fsc code?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## invizibile (11 mo ago)

Hi to all. I downloaded Europe West NEXT 2022-1 but the car ask me a code...somebody can help me? Tnx (sorry for my english).


----------



## invizibile (11 mo ago)

Hi, @shawnsheridan could you help me 2 with a FSC code? 
My curent version of map is: Road map Europe Next 2013
NBT_016255A
VIN: WBAXB91000DX42898
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

invizibile said:


> Hi, @shawnsheridan could you help me 2 with a FSC code?
> My curent version of map is: Road map Europe Next 2013
> NBT_016255A
> VIN: WBAXB91000DX42898
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## JanosGere (2 mo ago)

Good morning,

Hi,
I downloaded EUROPE West NEXT 2022.

Could you send me the fsc code please?

VIN:WBASN62080C221349


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JanosGere said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Hi,
> I downloaded EUROPE West NEXT 2022.
> ...


The newest maps next are 2023-1
Pm send info


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JanosGere said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Hi,
> I downloaded EUROPE West NEXT 2022.
> ...


VIN is car with factory CIC, not NBT, so PREMIUM Map needed. Latest is Europe PREMIUM 2022.


----------



## JanosGere (2 mo ago)

hello i have downloaded and put the usb key and nothing happen i have my usb 32 GB in FAT32 , i have something im doing wrong?

can some one tell me or do a tutorial which paste whit name need to have to work


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JanosGere said:


> hello i have downloaded and put the usb key and nothing happen i have my usb 32 GB in FAT32 , i have something im doing wrong?
> 
> can some one tell me or do a tutorial which paste whit name need to have to work


If you use a Windows PC, and you have the map's 5 Sub-folders named 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5, and 3 files in the root of a Fat32, USB 2.0 USB Flash Drive, it should work.


----------



## JanosGere (2 mo ago)

Hello,

Sorry I forgot to mention. I have downloaded the Europe West Premium 2022 as you was so kind to recommend this.
BMW 5 GT 2010
WBASN62080C221349

VIN: C221349 Map region: Europe PREMIUM 2022 FSC Code: AOFKCSPALMMUOABIABNA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JanosGere said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry I forgot to mention. I have downloaded the Europe West Premium 2022 as you was so kind to recommend this.
> BMW 5 GT 2010
> ...


Firmware on car is F001-10-03-503, which is 12-1/2 years old. You may need firmware update.


----------



## JanosGere (2 mo ago)

Oh 
Things just getting more complicated 🙂

Thank you for your help


----------

